# Fuggin ejuice



## Jarred1978 (26/7/16)

Hey all. Has anyone tried Fuggin ejuice from the states? Saw them online and the prices were super good but I have no idea if the juice is any good.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (26/7/16)

Hey there Jarred, I've personally never heard of it, but there is a nice long review here...

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...necessarily_long_review_of_fuggin_vapors_cbd/


----------



## Jarred1978 (26/7/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey there Jarred, I've personally never heard of it, but there is a nice long review here...
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...necessarily_long_review_of_fuggin_vapors_cbd/


Thanks for that but I believe thats a review of their CBD product range. I was hoping to find out more about their normal ejuice...

http://fugginvapor.com/collections/top-5-devices/products/big-fuggin-deal?variant=25824026759



Appreciate the help though


----------



## CloudmanJHB (26/7/16)

O crap my bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------

